# Painted wheel covers



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I just got my '12 Cruze LT 1SA and can't get enough of the car. Sadly 1SA package didn't come with alloys, but 16" stocks with wheel covers actually look nice. Being a poor student and all, I can't really afford a new set of rims right now, so I was thinking about plasti dippin the wheel covers black (the whole car is black with black tint). It looks like the stock rims are factory dipped so both would sort of blend in. Now excuse me for being tacky, I was wondering if anyone has done such a thing and could post some pics of the black wheel covers before I go ahead and ruin my car. I wanted to black out the car until I get the black rims sometime in the future (not the bow ties, I kinda like 'em gold).

Thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Smdqt said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got my '12 Cruze LT 1SA and can't get enough of the car. Sadly 1SA package didn't come with alloys, but 16" stocks with wheel covers actually look nice. Being a poor student and all, I can't really afford a new set of rims right now, so I was thinking about plasti dippin the wheel covers black (the whole car is black with black tint). It looks like the stock rims are factory dipped so both would sort of blend in. Now excuse me for being tacky, I was wondering if anyone has done such a thing and could post some pics of the black wheel covers before I go ahead and ruin my car. I wanted to black out the car until I get the black rims sometime in the future (not the bow ties, I kinda like 'em gold).
> 
> Thanks


I Plasti-Dipped one of my wheel covers one day to see what it would look like, and decided against it, because I kinda like the silver look. As for whether or not you would want to do it yourself, I would say go ahead and use a single can of Plasti-Dip to put a single coat on two of your hub caps. That way you can look at your car from one side to see if its worth doing on all wheels, in the proper 4-5 coats.

The hub cabs screw onto the lug nuts(incase you didn't already know), and so you can just get them loose, and then take completely off by hand. Simply put them on a piece of cardboard or newspaper, put a decent coat on them, and re-mount them by simply hand tightening them to see if you like it.

Another trick you can do is remove the wheels, and pop out the yellow bowties in the center cap, and blacken those out. I did that on my LS and I love how it looks.


----------

